

YouTube for Computer Science researchers - gourneau
http://videolectures.net/
"2138+ free video lectures from the world's leading and prominent scientists." There are so many fascinating videos that it is difficult to select just one series to link to.
======
almost
Computer Science researches who use Windows that is. All seems to be in WMV
format.

~~~
ecuzzillo
The WMV format wouldn't ordinarily be a problem; lots of video players
everywhere can play that fine. Even WMV streams are ordinarily OK. It's just
that something freaky is going on with these particular streams.

------
ecuzzillo
Does it work on Linux? VLC and Mplayer don't seem to like the stream, yelling
about connection problems.

------
mattmaroon
Coming next, reddit for people who like to wear yellow hats.

